# Drawing of Cozi



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow that is amazing!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You have some serious talent. That looks wonderful! Excellent fun, I hope you make a great living from having fun!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

> and right now I am on a residency in the caribbean


you poor thing!!! 

the portrait is totally awesome!! you have some serious talent!! wow


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucky you to have such incredible talent. Your baby is beautiful.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow gorgeous drawing! How long did that take you?? You sound like you just whipped it up one night... if so, I'm going to be REALLY jealous! It would take me a week to draw something like that... beautiful beautiful!! <3 Love the way you drew the nose/snout.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Absolutely amazing!! You have a beautiful talent and thank you for sharing it with us. Such a pretty puppy.
_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

That is beautiful. Know you must miss her terribly but what a great place to be in residency. Show us more of your art (even if not poodles).


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Wow gorgeous drawing! How long did that take you?? You sound like you just whipped it up one night... if so, I'm going to be REALLY jealous! It would take me a week to draw something like that... beautiful beautiful!! <3 Love the way you drew the nose/snout.


I did on two separate nights, probably about 4 hours each night. Not too fast, but definitely quicker than usual for me. It always seems to go faster when I'm drawing one of my dogs, rather than something I'm not as connected to.

Yes, I am quite thankful to be able to do this, and I cannot complain one little bit. It has been a great experience so far (and Hubby is having a great time with Cozi at home! Thankfully she has been the perfect little pup while I'm gone- Phew!)

Thank you all for your compliments!!! I love to draw and while I primarily paint now, drawing is my favorite relaxing activity. 

amerique2- Sure, I'll post some pix of other work too


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Beautiful, both subject and drawing! You're very talented.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you very much!! All that black fur is quite intimidating, but now that I've done one drawing of her, I am ready to do more.

per amerique2's request, here is some of my other art...i just attached a big variety. The first one is one I painted in the Met, and is a portion of a larger painting that I was copying and learning from...

The figures are a part of my current body of work, and the landscapes have been done recently too.

The dog, Marie, the bichon, is my family dog who is now 13 and still lives with my parents in California. The pony is my sister's pony who I grew upwith and was like our other (larger)dog.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW great art work, I also draw myself well I should say used to lol. I want to start up again but I am not motivated hwell:


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

WOW! How long did it take you to get that good?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

You are very talented! It's hard to pick a favorite, but I really like Outside the Ring--is that in oil or acrylic? Thanks for posting these. Your stay in the Caribbean should give you lots of beautiful subjects and landscapes to capture.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you very much. Outside the ring is in oil. I actually painted lots of dogs for a while (as I did not have my own and just loved drawing/painting them) and then when I moved to try to create my own body of work, the dogs seem to sneak in still...When I lived in new york during art school, I managed to go to the Westminster show a few times and I just stayed all day, both days and took lots of picks. The chihuahua in that painting is "louie" who ended up winning his breed just after he rushed away during the photo lol....


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Raiko said:


> WOW! How long did it take you to get that good?


that's so nice of you to say. It's hard to answer...I've been drawing since I could walk and then started to paint when I was 21- im now 26.


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

Your work is just beautiful. Getting to see them was a lovely way to start my day!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow... I had peeked at your poodle sketch the other day but didn't have time to comment, glad I came back to see more art posted. You're very talented! There are dozens of times each day that I wish I could be THAT artsy! (sadly, my big brother got the drawing artsy talent in the family... that's okay, because I'm way cuter  ) lol


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

._. 5 years of painting.. I have 6 years and I'm no where even close to your skill.


Well I guess your top dog in art here =P


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Wow... I had peeked at your poodle sketch the other day but didn't have time to comment, glad I came back to see more art posted. You're very talented! There are dozens of times each day that I wish I could be THAT artsy! (sadly, my big brother got the drawing artsy talent in the family... that's okay, because I'm way cuter  ) lol


That cracked me up!!!!

Raiko- Keep up the painting! That's awesome. The 5 years I have is deceiving because 2 of those years were at an intense graduate schools spending 45-50 hours a week in strict classes studying the history/techniques of michaelangelo, da vinci, et., so in my mind, that counted for at least 5 regular years....Keep it up! I am still always drawing...all the time..


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

How about I post a few of my works on a different thread and you gimme some constructive critisism


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! you are very talented! and your cozi is very beautiful. Your drawing could be a picture its so good!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome work!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you Pamela!!! That's so nice of you to say :worship::smile-big:

Raiko- sure! That would be fine. Or, you can PM or email me if you wish...whichever works best


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My goodness, what glorious work you do. Please keep posting pics of your work for us to enjoy!! And enjoy the Carribean. My fiance captained ships in the Carribean for fifteen years, and I love to listen to his stories. He loved it there, even Haiti with its poverty and upheavals. The people are remarkable he said. ENJOY!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Love it !


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That is absolutely STUNNING work! What wonderful talent you have. How much do you charge for doing a drawing of someones pet? Or do you do outside work?

Simply amazing paintings and sketching, simply amazing!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> That is absolutely STUNNING work! What wonderful talent you have. How much do you charge for doing a drawing of someones pet? Or do you do outside work?
> 
> Simply amazing paintings and sketching, simply amazing!


Thank you Jester's Mom! I do portraits by commission. I have a website with a price list, etc. www.thepetportrait.com You can also see some past portraits in my gallery (as well as some of my past beloved pets  ) 

The prices vary by size/medium

But that only has basic prices. I can basically do bigger/smaller, anything really and give a quote for it. 

They are not dirt cheap, but I try hard to match the average price for detailed portraits, as I've seen too many artist who charge an arm and a leg for a tiny quick sketch, which in my opinion is not worth the money.


----------

